# Bulloch County OWLs Benefit and Awareness dinner



## AllTerrainAngler (Jun 13, 2017)

WE now have a date set and a flyer. Would love for y'all to spread it as it is so short notice, It will be 29 June, 2017 at the Belle House in Statesboro. We have some great partners and prizes. Would love to have as many people as possible. Flyer is attached


----------

